# SRAM Front Derailleurs



## peck620 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'm considering upgrading the shifters on my bike from '08 Rival to '09 Rival to take advantage of some of the new features. My question is do I need to change the front derailleur as well? Did the shape change to accommodate the trim function being moved to the big ring?

Also, do the Red shifters have the trim for both the small and big rings? Or just the big?

Any info appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## otiebob (Jun 25, 2002)

You do not need to buy a new front derailleur - in fact, you can use *any* brand front der. with SRAM from any year 9/10 speed design (I use Shimano btw - more spring, faster drop to small chainring) plus there's no difference in front der. for SRAM from 08 to 09 in function. Front derailleur design is independent of changes in shifters for SRAM so it all works.

Red triggers have 3 click trim-adjust for front shifting (1 for small chainring, 2 for large). It works great and allows for all usable/non-redundant gear ratios. Keep your old Rival stuff and just pick up new shifters (I'd go Red personally).


----------



## peck620 (Jun 15, 2006)

Great! Thanks for the info!


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

I have an '08 Rival bike and just recently upgraded the shifters to 09 Rival. Main reason was for the adjustable reach and slightly longer levers. I have short stubby fingers. Kept the 08 Rival front and rear derailleurs and everything works great.

As mentioned above, the trim went from the small to the big ring....no strong opinion on this change. Seemed to work fine either way.

Agree that there's no benefit in changing to 09 derailleurs unless you like the black color.


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

*Shimano derailleurs on SRAM...*

I was kinda wondering how Shimano front derailleurs work on a SRAM set-up with a compact crankset... SRAM marketed their derailleurs saying they were compatible with both regular and compact cranksets. Shimano sees things the other way around, saying their compact cranks are compatible with regular derailleurs. A bit confusing IMHO.

I imagine that all this marketing stuff is to be sure that customers use proprietary parts, but anyway, how will a Shimano derailleur perform with SRAM's (or any other brand's) compact cranks?


----------



## otiebob (Jun 25, 2002)

Svooterz said:


> I was kinda wondering how Shimano front derailleurs work on a SRAM set-up with a compact crankset... SRAM marketed their derailleurs saying they were compatible with both regular and compact cranksets. Shimano sees things the other way around, saying their compact cranks are compatible with regular derailleurs. A bit confusing IMHO.
> 
> I imagine that all this marketing stuff is to be sure that customers use proprietary parts, but anyway, how will a Shimano derailleur perform with SRAM's (or any other brand's) compact cranks?


Is your compact a 50/36 or 50/34? 50/36 seems to work fine. 50/34 doesn't work as well with a standard Shimano frt. der. SRAM Front der. or FSA compact specific seems to work better with 50/34 but YMMV...


----------

